# Sleep Mode... It won't wake up!



## error_f0rce (Jul 20, 2006)

Ever since I built my most recent system, when I try to put it in standby mode using XP it goes, but then it won't wake up.  Do I need to tweak the power settings in my BIOS to support this?  Anyone else have this problem, thoughts, ideas?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jul 20, 2006)

my laptop does that too.  i just didn't use sleep or standby or hibernate.  that's my recommendation.  






i'm sorry, that's an awful answer to your question. but that's what i did when i had/have that same problem. meh


----------



## newmodder (Jul 21, 2006)

*googled it and*

googled it and found that there may be corrupt xp files and suggests to run a chkdsk on your main drive. 
also ctrl+alt+delete and shut down all proceeses that you can and see if that works.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 21, 2006)

Perhaps it just likes sleeping in?  I know thats not helpful, but you gotta have some cheeky sarcasm sometimes


----------



## Poisonsnak (Jul 21, 2006)

I agree with mustang man, but if you want some help getting it to work:

Try changing the suspend type from S3 (a.k.a. Suspend-To-RAM or STR) to S1 (regular Standby) if there's an option like that in the BIOS.  S3 uses less power (shuts off lots of stuff) but is harder to wake up from.

Also try updating your video card drivers.  If you've ever tried to put a new computer to sleep you'll find windows won't even let you standby until some video drivers other than the default are installed.


----------



## snook1 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Won't Wake Up From Hibernate Or Standby*

THIS MIGHT BE SEEM SILLY, BUT THE MOTHER BOARD HAS JUMPERS FOR WAKE UP TO WORK, ALSO REQUIRES AN ATC POWER SUPPLY, THERE ARE ALSO SETTINGS IN THE BIOS TO ACTIVE THAT FEATURE, HAVE YOU CHECKED THAT. 
              I HAD MINE WORKING OK, TILL I UPGRADE MY BOOT DRIVE FROM AN IDE DRIVE TO A SATA WD74 GIGBYTE RAPTOR 10000, NOW IT DOES NO LONGER WORK. ONCE IT POWER UPS THE SYSTEM WORKS CORRECTLY AND FASTER THAN WITH THE IDE HDD. ARE YOU USING A SATA HDD TO BOOT FROM. 
              FOOD FOR THOUGHT, BY THE WAY IF I TELL MY SYSTEM TO FULLY POWER DOWN AND THEN PRESS USE THE MOUSE OR THE KEYBOARD, IT DOES POWER UP, SO I SUSPECT IT FURTHER HAS TO DO WITH THE SATA DRIVE. 
             WHEN I TELL MY SYSTEM TO HIBERNATE I DO SEE THE MESSAGE SAYING IT IS PREPARING TO HIBERNATE, BUT DO NOT SEE THE NEXT SCREEN THAT SHOWS IT IS GOING TO HIBERNATE WITH THE PERCENTAGE OF COMPLETE.  
              I WILL POST ANY FURTHER DEVELOPEMENT, AS I DO LIKE THE STANDBY AND HIBERNATE FUNCTIONS.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the info guys, and even, yes, the cheeky sarcasm  !!!

Mustang, I don't think that was an awful answer, it was a logical one as sleeping a computer is not a necessity.  Problem is I'm a techjunkie, and if my stuff doesn't work just right, or to the maximum of it's capacity, I tend to loss sleep over it     It's all about that warm squishy feeling!!  (see sig)

Ok 3 things:

1.) I just did a fresh install with XP Pro, and haven' tried "sleeping" it yet.  Will try that tonight.
2.) Yes I boot from my SATA drive, but this problem orignally manifested while I was still booting from IDE.
3.) I'll check out those BIOS settings.  I've suspected them for a while, but didn't know enough about what each one did in regards to suspend status.  Will try that (thnx Poisonsnak).


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jul 27, 2006)

thanks for kind words!

I would say I am too, but that's why I didn't like sleep. to each his own!  my pc sleeps, but I never got into it, I just shut down, esp cuz boot up is less than 40 sec

do you know how much power is being drained in sleep mode?  I have no idea

I know the psp drains a battery in like 5 hours-6 hours (initially, read a review) but with sleep on, they played for like 3 hours, let it sleep for a week, and then played another 3 hours, so it's pretty minimal (if sleep operates the same. I know hibernate does even more cut back)

it kind of freaks me out to know my computer is 'on' but not, and sometimes just a keystroke will wake it,

i think i have paranoia weird guy syndrome lol


----------



## zukisocks (Jan 23, 2008)

*Vista wont wake up from sleep mode*

my problem was first I couldnt get Vista to sleep - then I clicked start, sleep and off it went - now it wont wake up despite me pressing any key or shaking the mouse vigourously.

Has it had so long without sleep it is down for 14 hours like when I have a mad night out hee hee. Seriously - can somebody help please???? I have only had the PC for a few weeks so its brand new factory settings. I tried the power management thing first and it is set for 20 minutes if that helps. So its not the Vista settings thats the problem. I have two PCs in my house. I am on my Windows Xp machine now which wakes up easily with a little shake of the mouse. but the other is still asleep zzzzzz


----------



## firstsecond (Jan 23, 2008)

I've been living with this problem since I installed Vista on my laptop. It's a crazy problem. I solved it on desktops but not my laptop.

the most common solution i found is to disable the your mouse's "ability to wake up computer" in device manager. Use keyboard to wake up your vista computer. It's something about the USB drivers.


----------



## suraswami (Jan 23, 2008)

error_f0rce said:


> Thanks for all the info guys, and even, yes, the cheeky sarcasm  !!!
> 
> Mustang, I don't think that was an awful answer, it was a logical one as sleeping a computer is not a necessity.  Problem is I'm a techjunkie, and if my stuff doesn't work just right, or to the maximum of it's capacity, I tend to loss sleep over it     It's all about that warm squishy feeling!!  (see sig)
> 
> ...



It might be incompatible memory.  Go into Bios and load Optimized defaults.  Save it and boot into windows.  Then put it to sleep.  Press the power button to see if it wakes up.

Then let us know.  We will go to step 2.


----------



## zukisocks (Jan 23, 2008)

*computer wont wake up in Vista*

thanks, The problem was that on hitting ESC or any key on the keyboard wont wake up the PC either. This seems to be a common problem with Vista from the posts here.
When I pressed the power button funnily enough, it woke up - then I disabled the mouse ability to wake up as you said. I am not sure what the difference is between hibernate and sleep mode. I pressed start and hit sleep last time, perhaps this time I will try hitting hibernate instead. Mind I shouldnt have to do this then I am manually putting it in hibernate or sleep - isnt it supposed to go into sleep mode itself?
Sometimes I am glad I still have Wndows XP and my other PC hee.


----------



## ktr (Jan 23, 2008)

error_f0rce said:


> Ever since I built my most recent system, when I try to put it in standby mode using XP it goes, but then it won't wake up.  Do I need to tweak the power settings in my BIOS to support this?  Anyone else have this problem, thoughts, ideas?



Read this: http://dl.maximumpc.com/Archives/MPC0807-web.pdf , and go to page 29 (according to the pdf, which is page 48 according to the mag). That should help on the configuring. 

Also, there is a known issues in where the graphic card does not wake up the monitor if you are using dvi. Try sleeping again, and wake it up...then unplug and plug the dvi. I recommend googling "dvi wakeup standby" for this is a common problem.


----------



## SecretJuju (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm pretty sure this has something to do with the power settings.
If you have a USB keyboard, then the internal hub would need to stay powered through sleep mode if you want to wake it from pressing a key. Tap your NumLock, if it doesn't light up then this'll be the case.

Not a solution, but maybe some help.


----------



## ruggb (Jul 28, 2008)

was there ever a solution to the no wake issue.

I am sure it is a function of the video driver. I have the latest and it doesn't work.
It won't even offer a sleep mode until I load a video driver.
When I do it won't wake up.


----------



## ruggb (Jul 29, 2008)

THIS WAS WEIRD........ BUT..............

It appears to have been the new hard drive keeping the system from "waking up".

After I replaced the old drive and it worked perfectly, I called Seagate.
However, they had no clue as to what could be wrong. They did agree to warranty it.

Before returning it I tried another test. I ran SpinRite and it showed massive seek errors - over 150,000 within 50% of the drive. The errors were constant and not in just one spot. I must be a mechanical issue because the data was fine.

Somehow that stopped it from powering up on the Wakeup and nothing happened.

Apparently, the wake up process doesn't tolerate seek errors.


----------



## m6soto (Apr 4, 2010)

*PHEW! It can wake from sleep now!*



Poisonsnak said:


> I agree with mustang man, but if you want some help getting it to work:
> 
> Try changing the suspend type from S3 (a.k.a. Suspend-To-RAM or STR) to S1 (regular Standby) if there's an option like that in the BIOS.  S3 uses less power (shuts off lots of stuff) but is harder to wake up from.



OMFG. Poisonsnak, you are a freakin' genius. I know your post is over 4 years old, but it just saved my behind! My Dad's Dell Inspiron 530S has been having really junky wake from sleep, but now, turning the default S3 to S1, it can wake just fine from sleep!!! Now I've got to take a power meter to it and see how much juice it sucks in standby.

Thanks a million!


----------



## suraswami (Apr 4, 2010)

m6soto@gmail.com said:


> OMFG. Poisonsnak, you are a freakin' genius. I know your post is over 4 years old, but it just saved my behind! My Dad's Dell Inspiron 530S has been having really junky wake from sleep, but now, turning the default S3 to S1, it can wake just fine from sleep!!! Now I've got to take a power meter to it and see how much juice it sucks in standby.
> 
> Thanks a million!



usually S1 means fans and other parts will still be running except the CPU.  S3 is the best option.  I would say either reset everything in the bios and set the sleep as S3 or your memory is crapping out.

If S3 not working try S5 (a.k.a Hibernation).


----------



## m6soto (Apr 4, 2010)

*No go still. *



suraswami said:


> usually S1 means fans and other parts will still be running except the CPU.  S3 is the best option.  I would say either reset everything in the bios and set the sleep as S3 or your memory is crapping out.
> 
> If S3 not working try S5 (a.k.a Hibernation).



Thanks suraswami for the suggestion.

Ok. I reset the BIOS to defaults, and S3, and now when I tell the computer to go into standby, it appears to save everything to memory, and then power off. It's like the PC thinks sleep means hibernate.

So, OK. I tried turning off hybrid sleep, and now when I went to sleep, the PC just powered off. And when I tried powering back on, Windows said it was shutdown unexpectedly.

Now I've tried swapping out each pair of 1GB sticks (4 sticks total for 4GB) in all four slots in different configurations. On each time, it displays the same symptoms: When I try to resume, I can hear drives spin up, and the fans will roar to full speed *and stay on full speed*. The screen will remain black, the HD led will not light at all. The power LED remains flashing blue. It will stay like that indefinitely. I have to force power off by holding the power button. So, unless all four sticks of RAM happen to be bad, I doubt this is the culprit.

Any suggestions? S1 sleep mode in the BIOS works fine, although, like you mention, it's not ideal. I can hibernate the PC just fine. I'd like S3 to work, ideally. 

Thanks.


----------



## ruggb (Apr 4, 2010)

I would vote that it is a memory issue.
I had a memory problem that was very elusive.
It also affected sleep mode, mine too.
after trying to figure it out for months Crucial finally swapped them out and the problem is gone.
Try running with ONE stick at a time, in different slots.
U might also verify that the voltage is set right.
I had one set that was 1.8 and another that was 2.0.
not ideal....


----------

